# Fundal height measuring low



## vicki_857 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,
I was just slightly worried about my fundal height measurement.  I had a midwife appt today which I was 24+4 weeks, but my fundal height is only measuring at 22cm.  Should I be worried??


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Vicki.  

No don't be worried. Often first measurements are low. We have only just recently started measuring at this gestation. Did she plot it on a chart. 

Sorry for delay in replying. 

Kaz xx


----------



## vicki_857 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi kaz, 
Thanks for reply.  My fundal height isn't plotted on a chart but recorded in my notes. 
I am now 32 weeks, at my 31 week appt my fundal height was 29.5 cm.  
I have had a growth scan at 28 wks as my fundal height was low and all was normal, baby on the 50th percentile, and another private one at 31 weeks for reassurance, slightly smaller (plotting about 40th percentile) but abdominal circumference above average. 
What I'm still worried about is the fact that my bump is still TINY and I barely show.  Should I be worried?? 
Xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Vicki. 

No not at all. Some ladies appear really big and baby measures normal some ladies barely have a bump
And baby measures normal. Every woman's body is different and every baby different. Take comfort from the scans that all is well. 

Weee u very slim pre pregnancy/have good abdominal muscles? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## vicki_857 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi kaz, 
Yes I was very slim pre pregnancy with good abdo muscles.  I ended up having another growth scan today on the day unit as I was a bit worried about fetal movements (all fine on CTG), and my fundal height triggered another scan.  This time showed that growth had slowed down a bit (to about 20-25th) percentile and femur length right down to just above 5th percentile.  Day unit said they were happy as baby was still in normal range and to just carry on seeing my community midwife as normal.  I guess I'm worried a bit now as growth seems to have slowed, but am not sure if this can be perfectly normal?  I'm obviously worrying about growth restriction, but as I say I'm not sure if this happens all the time and babies are fine xx


----------

